# TRT and Sarms



## GodSearch (Jul 25, 2021)

How's everyone doing? Just signed up here and I'm looking for some advice if anyone has any knowledge. I started TRT about 5 weeks ago. I just got blood work and my test is 1038 and estrogen is 30. I just started a cycle of ostarine and cardarine sarms.

 I read that ostarine suppresses test so I was planning on upping my test dose for 8 weeks while I'm on the cycle. I'm currently taking 180mg of test once a week. I take a half a pill of estrogen blocker a week. My question is, if I up my testosterone do I need to up the dose of estrogen blocker as well?


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2021)

Depend upon your personal physiology, and how much you take. 

Bloodwork and how you feel is the only way to know for sure.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 25, 2021)

SARMs suppress natural t not the exogenous test you're injecting. 

You don't need to mess with your test base just because you're adding in other steroids necessarily


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

69nites said:


> SARMs suppress natural t not the exogenous test you're injecting.
> 
> You don't need to mess with your test base just because you're adding in other steroids necessarily


I was literally about to say this but you beat me
To it!


----------



## GodSearch (Jul 25, 2021)

69nites said:


> SARMs suppress natural t not the exogenous test you're injecting.
> 
> You don't need to mess with your test base just because you're adding in other steroids necessarily


Thank you for your reply. I realize that but isn't some of the test in my blood work from my natural testosterone? My test is at 1038 but I figured some of it was my natural test which I figured would be affected by the ostarine.


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2021)

GodSearch said:


> Thank you for your reply. I realize that but isn't some of the test in my blood work from my natural testosterone? My test is at 1038 but I figured some of it was my natural test which I figured would be affected by the ostarine.


Yes, you don't get shut down completely from my understanding. How much though, I can't say. Your TRT dose of 180 mg weekly dose is a solid replacement dose, the SARMS won't affect this.


----------



## GodSearch (Jul 25, 2021)

I was thinking about doubling the dose while on the sarm cycle to get better results. Doesn't sound like you think it'll be worth it. I did just inject an extra dose today. I figured I'd blast whike on the sarm for 8 weeks then go back to 180mg a week. My next blood work for trt is in 12 weeks. Will doubling my test for 8 weeks give me better results or not really? I'm really new to all this. I really appreciate you guys answering my questions.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 25, 2021)

You could but you probably don't "need" to. Keep the Cardarine at 20 and Ostarine at 25 and you should get some nice recomp results so long as diet is on point. Will you be in a deficit while on the card/osta?


----------



## GodSearch (Jul 25, 2021)

I was thinking about doubling the dose while on the sarm cycle to get better results. Doesn't sound like you think it'll be worth it. I did just inject an extra dose today. I figured I'd blast whike on the sarm for 8 weeks then go back to 180mg a week. My next blood work for trt is in 12 weeks. Will doubling my test for 8 weeks give me better results or not really? I'm really new to all this. I really appreciate you guys answering


MrRogers said:


> You could but you probably don't "need" to. Keep the Cardarine at 20 and Ostarine at 25 and you should get some nice recomp results so long as diet is on point. Will you be in a deficit while on the card/osta?


Yeah I've been fasting for a few weeks now. I eat my first meal between 1pm and 2pm. I'll have a protein shake for my second meal at either 5pm or around 6:30pm depending on what kind of workout I do. Then a dinner before 8pm. I've been losing weight already and I'm hoping to really slim down/get lean.


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2021)

The bigger issue is that you only started TRT five weeks ago, and are already fukkin around with bumping up doses and adding other compounds in.

You're putting the cart before the horse there sir.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The bigger issue is that you only started TRT five weeks ago, and are already fukkin around with bumping up doses and adding other compounds in.
> 
> You're putting the cart before the horse there sir.


Patience is a virtue! Especially with gear


----------



## GodSearch (Jul 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The bigger issue is that you only started TRT five weeks ago, and are already fukkin around with bumping up doses and adding other compounds in.
> 
> You're putting the cart before the horse there sir.


I understand but if this was just my first cycle minus being on trt and it was 360mg of test a week, 25mg ostarine and 20mg cardarine a day would you say that's too much for a beginner or a good beginner cycle? My blood work a couple of days ago showed my test at 1038 and my estrogen at 30. I plan on an 8 week cycle. 0lus the ostarine is supposed to help make bones denser and I just got dental implants and will be getting more soon. The first round of implants almost failed, my jaw bone was losing density. But I quit smoking and started mk677. After a few weeks on mk677 I got xrays and my jaw bone and everything looked great. I stopped the mk677 but I hope I'll get good results with bone density improvement from ostarine as well.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 26, 2021)

GodSearch said:


> I understand but if this was just my first cycle minus being on trt and it was 360mg of test a week, 25mg ostarine and 20mg cardarine a day would you say that's too much for a beginner or a good beginner cycle? My blood work a couple of days ago showed my test at 1038 and my estrogen at 30. I plan on an 8 week cycle. 0lus the ostarine is supposed to help make bones denser and I just got dental implants and will be getting more soon. The first round of implants almost failed, my jaw bone was losing density. But I quit smoking and started mk677. After a few weeks on mk677 I got xrays and my jaw bone and everything looked great. I stopped the mk677 but I hope I'll get good results with bone density improvement from ostarine as well.


25 is a good dose my old lady ran that for bikini and got zero sides off it so for a man it won’t be an issue forsure……ppl say ostarine is a weak drug but I’m in a calorie deficit rn training for a fight so training ten times a week 2 times lifting and my strength is going up a lot like I put 30 lbs on my dead lift in a month so I don’t think it’s weak at all it just has zero sides and nice gains because it dosent aromatize at all just strength and quality muscle. I’m running 50mg tho


----------

